# New to me logan 400



## Logan 400 (Jul 1, 2018)

I have completed welding my stand and started the clean up so I can reassemble it on the new stand. I still have the shelves to build. I originally intended to do a total teardown and repaint but after I started cleaning I decided to just clear coat and keep the original character. This is my progress so far. I may have questions as I go but if you see an issue please let me know. Thanks,Jay


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 1, 2018)

Looks like you're off to a good start.  Keeps those posts coming, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Logan 400 (Jul 1, 2018)

Nogoingback said:


> Looks like you're off to a good start.  Keeps those posts coming, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Logan 400 (Jul 1, 2018)

After two days of cleaning it's looking like a lathe again.


----------



## RandyM (Jul 2, 2018)

Nice job on a good solid stand. That machine is a beauty.


----------



## Logan 400 (Jul 2, 2018)

Thank you. Now I need to add leveling feet and finish the shelf for the tool box.


Motor support.


----------



## Logan 400 (Jul 2, 2018)

A little story how I acquired this little lathe. A coworker came to work one day and said he had something I may be interested in. When I asked what it was he said a real old metal lathe that was rusted and he was tired of moving around. I asked how much he wanted for it and if he had any info on it. A couple days later he brought a picture and model number. He said he didn't know how much to ask for it and I didn't know enough about it to make him an offer. I started doing some research and the more I learned the more I wanted it. This went back and forth for about 3 months. One day he comes to work grinning from ear to ear and says I have a deal for both of us. You have a riding mower for sale and I have a lathe you want. Does this sound fair to you? I agreed. Then he says there is a wooden box of gears and stuff and a machinist box with some tools. He wanted to keep the machinist box because it was his grandfather's but I could have the tools. When he brought the lathe and wooden box he had not emptied the machinist box yet. The next day he brought the machinist box and tools. He said he would rather I had the box with the tools and the lathe because he said I would care for it better than he would. This is how I received it.


----------



## francist (Jul 2, 2018)

Wow, you are fortunate. Not only does it speak highly of the grandson for wanting a good home for his grandfathers tools, but it also speaks highly of you for being the chosen guardian. Enjoy them.

-frank


----------



## RandyM (Jul 3, 2018)

Great story Logan 400. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## mjhenks (Jul 16, 2018)

Nice Logan 400.  It is a good little lathe.


----------



## Logan 400 (Aug 10, 2018)

A little update with my progress so far. I have been practicing sharpening tooling. I ran a few cuts to get the feel of the machine and see how the tools cut. I have also bought a few tools along the way. I just got my qctp today. Next is to make something to a pre determined size.


----------



## Logan 400 (Aug 11, 2018)

I received my 6" 4 jaw independant chuck today and started making a mount for a milling attachment I had bought a few months ago. Not a difficult task for you machinists but a challenge for me. I am learning to grind tools as I go along but having fun.


----------



## RockingJ (Aug 11, 2018)

The drawback to a Logan 400 is the lack of quick change gear box, but IF you have all the change gears a quick change gear box isn’t totally necessary, just more convenient! 

The lack of power feed is another thing. With a power feed you get a better looking finish. To add power feed all you need to do is find the apron from a comparable lathe and they are usually available on EBay. 

The quick change gear box is usually available on eBay also.

I have that same lathe, except mine has the QCGB and power feed, mine is also mounted on a factory cabinet with the under mount motor. My lathe was made in 1945 and it still makes nice parts. I use it just about daily! 

Learn how to run it properly and it should serve you well!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Logan 400 (Aug 12, 2018)

Rockingj, I may do some upgrades one day but for my occasional use I'm ok with it. I do have all the change gears and I do like the idea of a power feed. (maybe some day) thanks for the advice. I have purchased several books to learn proper operation. I have also been reading a lot on this forum and watching tubalcain videos.


----------



## RockingJ (Aug 12, 2018)

Logan Actuator has a lot of the parts available still, their prices aren’t cheap, but at least they can be found new if you want to pay. The only parts I had to replace I got off eBay or made myself.


----------

